# Incest



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

key words: * CASUAL PROTECTED SEX*

Was watching Gladiator earlier (the emperor obsesses over wanting to bang his really hot sister, if u havent seen it) and it got me thinking.
I voted "yeah, sure". All allegations of my being a sick [email protected]%^%* are probably true, so don't waste your time decrying *me* on a personal level, if your really against the notion


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Incest is just wrong!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I feel bad for you..............


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

someone ELSE voted "yeah sure". Not sure if anyone's actually gonna admit to it, but hell I got SOME support


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bahahahahaha - that is just wrong


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I made a post a long time ago giving examples of famous people that were and werent related asking people who they would rather have sex with in those cases.

I got a lot of incest votes, but thats because I made all the attractive ones related, and people like Kelly Osbourne not related


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

No. Disgusting.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You wonder if I would do something that's a) illegal b) morally wrong c) just plain disgusting???
So, No


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

posts like this is what scares kitty









I still laugh every time I see your avatar


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> I made a post a long time ago giving examples of famous people that were and werent related asking people who they would rather have sex with in those cases.
> 
> I got a lot of incest votes, but thats because I made all the attractive ones related, and people like Kelly Osbourne not related


 KELLY OSBOURNE IS KINDA CUTE I GUESS SHE COULD PLAY "HEAD" GAMES WITH ME







BUT INCEST IS WRONG!!!!!!!!! NOW IF ITS 3RD 4TH COUSIN IVE HERAD ITS NOT REALLY RELATED AND NOT THAT BAD BUT SISTER? EWWWWW AUNT, UNCLE 1ST RELATED CRAP AND 2ND IS BAAAAD!!!!! PIRANHA I GUESS U ARE A SICK PUPPY WELL KITTY LOL


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

kelly osbourne rules!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Incest =


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> All allegations of my being a sick [email protected]%^%* are probably true, so don't waste your time decrying *me* on a personal level, if your really against the notion


 OK.. we wont ragg on you since your admitting it
















I wouldn't do it.. no ways!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sick sh*t...no...plain sick and your kids would come out deformed....


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thePACK said:


> ...your kids would come out deformed....


 on a scientific level, i think that statement is way overrated


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > ...your kids would come out deformed....
> ...


 whys that...same blood types cannot mix..and usually brothers and sisters have the same kind blood type..


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

oh yeah, the poll says *casual protected sex*. See, i covered all my bases


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> oh yeah, the poll says *casual protected sex*. See, i covered all my bases


 haha...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> oh yeah, the poll says *casual protected sex*. See, i covered all my bases










Still you try and find an excuse. HAHAH


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well i think its so. While I dont have any more scientific proof on the matter than u guys do, I'm positive if i banged a sister (if i had one) it'd come out perfectly normal.

If that weren't the case, then alot of other creatures out there woulda been in deep sh*t a long time ago.

And I'm talking about casual sex. Not marrying her anyways. The hot chick in the other room would make a better substitute than Rosie Palms on a lonely night, if you were both feeling up to it


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

a most interesting topic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

piranha45 said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > ...your kids would come out deformed....
> ...


 Have you EVER been to West Virginia?!!? Go rent Deliverance....and tell me thats not f'ed up.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> well i think its so. While I dont have any more scientific proof on the matter than u guys do, I'm positive if i banged a sister (*if i had one*) it'd come out perfectly normal.


 Maybe if you had a sister you would understand where were all coming from. Most of us dont even need a sibling to know that its wrong to engage in such an act.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > well i think its so. While I dont have any more scientific proof on the matter than u guys do, I'm positive if i banged a sister (*if i had one*) it'd come out perfectly normal.
> ...


morality/ethics-- to a pretty high extent in some areas-- falls flat in the wake of my practical/objective views.

I used to think the same myself, regarding this topic. Had I been asked this question 3- years back I probably would have thought the same as most of you on this.

But nonetheless, you do raise a pretty valid point-- I don't HAVE a sister, so perhaps my viewpoint on this subject is way TOO objective... I'll never know









It sure would be alot more interesting if the OTHER ppl who voted "Yeah, sure" would come forth, but I'm thinking that most if not all of them voted in jest


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I was waiting for West Virginia or Kentucky to be mentioned


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> I was waiting for West Virginia or Kentucky to be mentioned


 Hmm.. I was thinking in the state of Idaho. Hella Mormans there. And you know what happens with Mormans








Lucky Bastards..


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i thought Arkansas was established Inbred HickVille...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Sir Nathan XXI said:
> 
> 
> > I was waiting for West Virginia or Kentucky to be mentioned
> ...


 Isn't Utah the state for Mormons??


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Yes, Utah is!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Go rent Deliverance....and tell me thats not f'ed up.


That should take care of this subject....


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

But how hot is your relative! I mean CMON! The Inbreeding won't show up for 2-4 generations. Not my problem! HAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

Well first of all, yes, I have been to west virginia. I think there is more damage from long term inbreeding in places like Scranton, PA or almost anywhere inland in southern New Jersey.

Recent studies have shown that there is nothing wrong with close mating just one time; the offspring are likely to be as normal as if two unrelated people had kids. Now if those kids go and pair off with one another, then you could introduce problems where recessive traits that are undesirable start becoming phenotypic.

Birth control makes the whole question moot, though. There is no scientific reason for two closely related people to *not* have protected sex. The only thing that stops it from happening more often is the social stigma, and the social stigma only exists because of what sex was like for millions of years without birth control.

This whole thread reminds me of an old friend in high school. We'll call him "Trevor" (though that is not his real name). Trevor had a really hot sister. Just absolutely smokin. Everyone wanted to hit it. Trevor lived in a small condo and had to share a bedroom with his sister. They slept on twin beds, pushed two feet apart on the same wall. So one time I get to asking Trevor the obvious questions... like "Didn't you ever think of pushing those beds together?" or "Doesn't it drive you nuts watching her get dressed/undressed right in front of you? I mean, LOOK AT HER!" Initially his responses were the knee jerk sorts of things that you would expect from a guy asking if he'd swap fluids with his own sister.

But after some time of this, he became a little more candid. Apparently the guy was quite tormented, and for years thought of his sister when spending time by himself in the lavatory (don't want to be too graphic here). There was quite a bit more to it than that, which I won't go into here. The guy was burning for his sister, and could tell no one (even her). I'll leave it at that.

Our friendship sort of fell apart when I had a short meaningless but very physical relationship with his sister.

And no, "Trevor" is not me. I have two brothers, no sisters.

(edit to correct "unprotected" vs. "protected" in third paragraph)


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yonderway said:


> Well first of all, yes, I have been to west virginia. I think there is more damage from long term inbreeding in places like Scranton, PA or almost anywhere inland in southern New Jersey.
> 
> Recent studies have shown that there is nothing wrong with close mating just one time; the offspring are likely to be as normal as if two unrelated people had kids. Now if those kids go and pair off with one another, then you could introduce problems where recessive traits that are undesirable start becoming phenotypic.
> 
> ...


 hell yeah, that's what im talking about














Great story, yonder








Thats just totally damning that he stopped talking to you after you banged her. Thats something. Anyhow that's the sorta situation I'm talking about. Of course (dare I say, _unfortunately_) its just a theoretical one; the likelyhood of
A) Having a hot sister, and
B) Both parties consenting to sex
just isn't too likely. But man, I wouldn't let any moral/ethical crap bar my way


----------



## BlazedSpecV (Apr 28, 2003)

very interesting minds we have on this website. still i would never have sex with my sister, no matter how hot she was, no matter what scientific evidence is provided that says its ok to bang your own sister, its just sick! i mean, how can you think about havin a healhthy sexual relation with your own sibling who's lived with you, shared the same rooftop, same parents with your for umpteen years? its just sickening to think of having sex with my sister!

however, i'd f**k spikey's sister..._shhhhh_, dont tell him that

-james


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

naw man, I figure if you could manage to bang your hot sister, you couldn't be happier. Never have to jerk off to pornos again!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

P45: Heres a thought, say you get married and have two children, boy and girl. Would you want your son looking at your daughter in a sexual way?! Muchless, bangin her...


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> P45: Heres a thought, say you get married and have two children, boy and girl. Would you want your son looking at your daughter in a sexual way?! Muchless, bangin her...


 Strawman.

My parents didn't want me banging my own _wife_ before I married her (but I did).


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Is this thread still alive?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> P45: Heres a thought, say you get married and have two children, boy and girl. Would you want your son looking at your daughter in a sexual way?! Muchless, bangin her...


 "casual, protected"? I think i only managed to make the font size 25.... guess i should have made it like 50 or something :sad:

...whats strawman mean?


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

And people say PFish has the monopoly on the wackos.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> And people say PFish has the monopoly on the wackos.


 Yeah, really









I can't believe that 5 members voted they would bone a close relative (and at least one is not kidding), if she was hot: scary shiz for sure.....


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

We should find out where they live, some places are more into it than others, kinda like the farmer/farm animal thing...







Right...um anyways, how 'bout this weather.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> oh yeah, the poll says *casual protected sex*. See, i covered all my bases


 no wonder this world if f*d up. good god man


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

how bout them Mets?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Xenon said:


> how bout them Mets?


 exactly


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

Say no to incest


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> And people say PFish has the monopoly on the wackos.


 hey, I post on PFish Cichlid forum every day too


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Kill this thing quick cus the sickness is spreading.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think the users of Pfury have given a resounding no.

this thread has run its course.


----------

